# Homesteading singles thread April



## lonelytree

The bar is open.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Patron Cafe please...


----------



## cindilu

Went outside and started some spring cleaning in the outdoor bunny cage and surprise. I found three baby bunnies. The big surprise was Maxwell/Aka Baby Boy Bunny is NOT a boy. This little guy/girl I have had for the last 5 years or so ago and a local 4-H Rabbit breeder gave him/her to me. So you can imagine my surprise to see babies running around. Well here they are... 










I have decided that I don't care how well you think you know your rabbits there are always surprises in store.


----------



## doodlemom

I'm fighting the urge to run out to the van and take my Legos back.


----------



## lonelytree

SimplerTimez said:


> Patron Cafe please...


Yer cut off! :sing::buds:


----------



## Tommyice

It's about time LT. Thought we'd be stuck in March for quite a while more.


----------



## SimplerTimez

lonelytree said:


> Yer cut off! :sing::buds:


Before even one? Pffft. Party pooper.

:cute:

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

SimplerTimez said:


> Before even one? Pffft. Party pooper.
> 
> :cute:
> 
> ~ST


Like you will obey an internet troll anyways! Party on Garth! :buds:


----------



## lonelytree

The drive is always amusing!


----------



## SimplerTimez

lonelytree said:


> Like you will obey an internet troll anyways! Party on Garth! :buds:


Thanks, but it's coffee right now for me. May have another grandbaby come early tonight and I wouldn't want to show up tipsy if needed :ashamed:
Now if someone would remember to update me (stares at phone pointedly)

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

They name creeks after me too!


----------



## tambo

Working another 76hrs.:awh:


----------



## tambo

cindilu said:


> Went outside and started some spring cleaning in the outdoor bunny cage and surprise. I found three baby bunnies. The big surprise was Maxwell/Aka Baby Boy Bunny is NOT a boy. This little guy/girl I have had for the last 5 years or so ago and a local 4-H Rabbit breeder gave him/her to me. So you can imagine my surprise to see babies running around. Well here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided that I don't care how well you think you know your rabbits there are always surprises in store.


They are so cute! Did you get rid of your other babies yet? I wish I was closer I want one if it is a boy.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I've been clearing privet that was encroaching on a hay field. I hope to get some grass sowed on it today before the rain hits. Better get going, but it's hard to get enthusiastic about climbing onto the tractor when its 40, windy, and overcast.


----------



## starjj

Down with sinus crude. Went to work yesterday but boss sent me home. Today is day off and I was going to go to the farmer's market in town as I had requested Wednesday off when the new schedule came out (I usually get Thursdays). Anyway after spending $55.00 at doctor's and prescriptions decided I couldn't afford to go and I feel lousy anyway. 

Plan to at least put on a mask and clean the tub the baby chicks are in which BTW are doing good. I thought I would loose a few to cold nights but the heat lamp keeps them good and warm and they haven't bunched up and killed each other.


----------



## viggie

Got a lil run cobbled together for the rabbits with a fancy window screen gate. I'd been thinking of moving my patio blocks over here once things dry out, but I could just seed it with grass for them to nibble on too. They'll have to take turns so it won't be over used...hmmm.










Tomatoes were repotted yesterday and Amaranth, Chamomile, Parsley, and Basil were started. Mocha supervised the entire time...such a helpful little kitty.










And the rhubarb has just surfaced...cannot wait for things to warm up!!










And I never did get the godaddy storefront working, but I managed to get a few things posted on etsy in hopes of running a little home business for a little something to do until I can find work. Going so stir crazy over here. Started out with whipped shea butter and comfrey cuttings for now, but I should have lotions, chapstick, foot scrub, tinctures, herbs and teas from the yard, angora wool, and egyptian walking onions up in the next month or two.


----------



## cindilu

tambo said:


> They are so cute! Did you get rid of your other babies yet? I wish I was closer I want one if it is a boy.


If you lived closer I would give you my boy. He is giving me fits right now with getting my girls pregnant. LOL. I can't believe my Baby Boy Bunny is a girl, so much for 4-H telling me what sex it is. They got it wrong, wrong, wrong. 

The other bunnies are gone with the buck and mama going this weekend. The new babies I am planning on keeping because they are going to stay small and they are just to darned cute.


----------



## cindilu

Vigilant, I LOVE your rabbit run, very good job on the building of it.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Good evening everyone! *BG* Hope that everyone is doing well.

VigilAnt20~ You have been busy! I went over and hearted you on etsy hopefully you get lots of views and hopefully tons of sales too!


----------



## tambo

vigilant20 said:


> Got a lil run cobbled together for the rabbits with a fancy window screen gate. I'd been thinking of moving my patio blocks over here once things dry out, but I could just seed it with grass for them to nibble on too. They'll have to take turns so it won't be over used...hmmm.


Viggie that's funny... you will have rabbit rotation instead of pasture rotation!!:cute:


----------



## Echoesechos

Well I went to town last weekend and started buying the supplies for my spring-su,,er projects. Got the electrical stuff for my arctic porch and re-wiring the living room, paint for the bathroom. Bought my greenhouse plastic, bought the screws for the makeover of my metal arbor, and this weekend I am hoping to purchase the lumber for my projects... Then I can start. Phewwww....

My son is busy figuring out the plans and getting all that ready to go. Me - I would just start and hope for the best, him, he wants it all drafted out and material lists figured.... But he's my muscle while I'm the brain. Yup, he loves that saying. LOL

Edited to add: Bought me a new 21 qt canner.... It should be here early next week..... Woo Hoo... Seeds should be here too and I can get to planting my veggies


----------



## lonelytree

Still doing taxes..... what a nightmare!


----------



## elkhound

added rabbits to my homestead.


----------



## cindilu

Elk and Tambo, I have all the rabbits you would ever need. For real if I was into eating meat rabbits my mama and daddy rescue rabbits would make a perfect breeding pair. I am not into it so both of them are headed to a good friends this weekend where she will be giving them the life of Riley.


----------



## lonelytree

Bad year for rabbits in AK. I've only seen one in a couple years and don't want to shoot when they are in decline. 

The trappers did awesome on lynx this year. I'm thinking they were less wary and hungry. 

Moose numbers seem to be rising! WooHoo!


----------



## wyld thang

When we were making an offer on my place I asked that I get to have all the contents of the chicken coop, chicken yard and garden. It looked like interesting junk was in there and i wanted to have it! 

So, my loot is three 50 gallon blue water barrels, one 50 gallon pickle barrel(which I will use for a rainbarrel), a 15 gallon water barrel, two army kero cans, a gas campstove, a full propane tank(trailer size), a compost bin with top, two chicken feed hoppers, two picture frames with glass(use for cold frames), an old tarp, and there was also a blue barrel with gas in it, which only the top few inches was orange, but since everything "survival" related was dated from 1995 not gonna take any chances on putting it in a motor, also two rolls of wire fencing and a small roll of chicken wire, and a bundle of saftey wire, and two shovels, and a bale of straw which I spread on the garden.

Now the woo woo thing is while I was going through this stuff I was thinking I wish I had a blue glass ashtray for my couple of friends that smoke, and whaddya know I look in a cardboard box)in the coop yard) and lo there is a blue glass ashtray! Next I tote the base of a birdbath I found in the garden (but there was no top) and I think a copper bowl would look pretty for a bird bath. I KID YOU NOT--I find a big flattish copper bowl half buried in the dirt, perfect for the birdbath!

Seriously, this place out here in this new magic land is something freaky like that every day! This is Yelm--Salish for "land of the dancing spirits". There are so many different kinds of folks out here, from Ramtha people(Ramsters), to buddhists, to hillbilly moonshiners, loggers, permies, and the Christian Biker Tabernacle. Like a freakin vortex! so much fun!

Hm...mebbe Laura has something to add (wink), I gotta say she's got the dancing spirit glow about her (love ya grrl!)


----------



## wyld thang

PS the dirt in the garden raised beds is black lovely stuff, such a gift to start with such beautiful dirt...whoever had it before did a wonderful job! So thankful for such luscious dirt!!!!

Planted some cabbage, onions, kale so far.


----------



## elkhound

wyld....so proud for you !!!!!!


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Wyld~wow you sound like you hit the jackpot!


----------



## Shygal

I went out to feed the goats and gather eggs, and found this HUGE surprise, I was sure Dawn was not bred!
two F1 Mini Mancha bucklings


----------



## cindilu

Shygal said:


> I went out to feed the goats and gather eggs, and found this HUGE surprise, I was sure Dawn was not bred!
> two F1 Mini Mancha bucklings


Very cute Shy, you are going to have quite a bit of fun running around your place soon. What are their names?


----------



## Laura

WT, the good earth around there is indeed rich and will offer up all your magical wants and needs for your place. As you learned, all you need to do is THINK of it. My cousins and I hauled lots of good junk in from the woods. I don't know how many claw foot bathtubs and farm sinks and antiques we pulled from the backroad illegal dumpsites. We used to have Junkarama gatherings where we foraged junk and made beautiful things. I have the 1 ton van and I wasn't afraid to load it up!

We met a Ramster lady who showed us how to get rid of those prolific moles from the yard. Go out and speak to the Mole King. Be respectful and tell him your yard is not part of his kingdom and he and his followers need to move. Almost unbelievable but it WORKS.

Learned how to raise the soil temperature by 8 degrees using broken glass. How to dry tumble it so it's faceted and you can walk on it barefoot. If you observe carefully, you will see a lot of red and blue garden glass in the area.

Mushrooms are prolific over there too. Lots of tasty foraging.


----------



## frogmammy

I would LOVE to kill the repair guy I've had in for the last two weeks. He does a half-job, then pats himself on the back. I don't want to stinkin' fuss with him, so I'm letting him finish out the last two things he's supposed to do which should NOT be gooof-upable in ANY way. On the plus side, the work is done.

Lesson learned...NEVER take recommendations for a repair person from people who don't take GREAT care of their houses!

I think I need a Margarita....

Mon


----------



## tambo

Shy they are little cutie pies!!


----------



## Shygal

cindilu said:


> Very cute Shy, you are going to have quite a bit of fun running around your place soon. What are their names?


Well....I dont know lol I didnt expect any kids so I hadnt thought of any names


----------



## newfieannie

so cute! i love goats! i have no idea how mine got pregnant. went out to the barn one morning and she had 2. whereever our little horse was she was there. slept in his pen at night. no goats anywhere for miles. ~Georgia.


----------



## cindilu

Laura said:


> WT, the good earth around there is indeed rich and will offer up all your magical wants and needs for your place. As you learned, all you need to do is THINK of it. My cousins and I hauled lots of good junk in from the woods. I don't know how many claw foot bathtubs and farm sinks and antiques we pulled from the backroad illegal dumpsites. We used to have Junkarama gatherings where we foraged junk and made beautiful things. I have the 1 ton van and I wasn't afraid to load it up!
> 
> We met a Ramster lady who showed us how to get rid of those prolific moles from the yard. Go out and speak to the Mole King. Be respectful and tell him your yard is not part of his kingdom and he and his followers need to move. Almost unbelievable but it WORKS.
> 
> Learned how to raise the soil temperature by 8 degrees using broken glass. How to dry tumble it so it's faceted and you can walk on it barefoot. If you observe carefully, you will see a lot of red and blue garden glass in the area.
> 
> Mushrooms are prolific over there too. Lots of tasty foraging.


Laura, I am thinking I need to be making a trip up there so I can go junk collecting and making junk art with you guys. So I would love to learn more about the glass and also foraging. I really need to make a road trip I am thinking.


----------



## cindilu

Shygal said:


> Well....I dont know lol I didnt expect any kids so I hadnt thought of any names


Well we all need to come up with name ideas for Shy's goat babies.


----------



## maverickxxx

Got the rest of windows for my house today I helped my uncle replace all the windows In his house an keep his old ones. From the 90s so there not terrible he got new energy efficient ones we added a peice of 3/4 on bottom sill an a peice of half inch on the sides an put some insulation back in which most of windows didn't have any around them with a huge air gap around them so he should be really happy now. An I'm happy with my windows that when they get installed this time they will be dun correctly. Cut some 16' 2x12 for the floor an some 4x8 for floor on second story they will be exsposed beam. I gotta cut some trees an get them to my sawmill soon.


----------



## Tommyice

cindilu said:


> Well we all need to come up with name ideas for Shy's goat babies.



Fric and Frac.


----------



## Shygal

My daughter already came up with Tweedledee and Tweedledum  thats not going to be their names lol

The sires name is Irish Whisper Fancy Gilligan so I have already heard "Skipper" and "Lil Buddy" :umno:

Dams name is Caprimonde Modonna Lily


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Perhaps the kids names could be kit and kat.... or because of their surprise entrance maybe Hercules and Iphicles. Or Kuat and Iae


----------



## Tommyice

Shy are they like horses in that they have their paper name and their barn name?

Stealing from the momma a bit.....Sorrento and Napoli.....since both are near the island of Capri


----------



## Shygal

Yeah Tommy, the doe is called Dawn, I guess they do call the buck Gilligan though. I like the idea of the Italian names!


----------



## doodlemom

Went to a lake to collect non native invasive lake weeds for the fish tank and hiked around the banks identifying raccoon, bobcat, heron, (fox, coyote or small and medium dogs), deer, small non water foul bird prints. Saw some raccoon turds and some larger hair filled predator fox or coyote turds. I'm not the turd whisperer lol. Eurasian water-milfoil. 
http://www.ct.gov/caes/lib/caes/aquatics_guide.pdf


----------



## doodlemom

I have 7 mins to say I also planted a dwarf pear, 2 dwarf apples, an apricot tree, caught some millworms(mealworms?) for dd to breed at her request, made a chicken dinner, heated the house with the firewood I cut earlier in the year, dug up some garlic/onions, chopped some wild garlic greens, made chicken dinner, set a woodchuck trap, set a bunch of mice traps, cleaned the chicken cages, foddered the new chicken pen, wrote down the license plate of some lady watching me work in the yard lol, dump ashes, kitchen compost and plant the peas 50 feet. Did all this before going to the lake.


----------



## tambo

doodlemom let me say this for you "Sheeeew I'm tired!!" lol
How do you catch meal worms?
I finally got a day off. Sheeew I'm tired too. I came home yesterday and worked on that dreaded tree. I plan to work on it again today and try to get the yard mowed. I dread that too because it will be on after that. I had a coworker call yesterday and ask if I would incubate him some eggs so I got him some eggs started. I started some more seeds one day I got off work. I'm not sure which one because last week was all a blur. This whole month is going to be like that until we get a new person hired and trained. 
I know I'm rambling but I use this thread to document what I do so if I need to go back and see when I did something I can find it.


----------



## doodlemom

I am tired and taking a break from already 3 hours in today. The meal worms are in my "lawn" and as I tear it up they're easy to see. No woodchuck in the trap. and it's in the ground not next to anything. Maybe a fox? I set the trap at night figuring woodchuck, but maybe a nocturnal fox couldn't get in it's den under construction. I have to watch that hole.


----------



## doodlemom

I understand what you're saying about looking back on what you did. I'm keeping a log of ideas, things to do, and what I actually did so I don't feel like I'm spinning my tires when I get sidetracked on my mission by something that takes priority like the mystery den, mice and some starlings trying to move in.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

doddlemom~ is she going to create a mealworm farm? They do great on out of date flour and grains. When I had a mealworm farm I had a foster kittens who loved them.


----------



## newfieannie

not much on the go today. fixed the fence out front. must have give way during the winter . cleaned up my grandfathers step ladder that i plan to paint and use in my dining room for vintage linens. cleaned out the car. it was full of bags of salt and whatnot. put my chain saw in and some grub for tomorrow when i am heading out early for my land.all my other tools i have duplicates out there but my chain saw i practically sleep with. should be a good day for clearing brush etc. i've only got until april 15th for burning. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

I worked this morning. Spent the afternoon outside in the beautiful spring air. Cleaned the gutter on the old pool's pump house. Got that box on the patio ready for the rolling herb garden. Now all I have to do is wait for a little more warmth to plant the seeds. Trimmed all the low, dead branches off of the big spruce tree. Had the annual argument with Dad on where everything is going to go in the garden. LOL. Ordered him one of those grafted, dwarf apple trees from Miller's--he's now hoping he lives long enough to see some apples on it. Got the patio buckets ready for the broccoli.


----------



## tambo

I cut up some more on the tree. I planted some tomato and pepper plants and mowed the yard. 3 to 4 hours mowing. I saw my first snake today already.


----------



## doodlemom

CntryDaydreamer said:


> doddlemom~ is she going to create a mealworm farm? They do great on out of date flour and grains. When I had a mealworm farm I had a foster kittens who loved them.


My mom used to feed them oatmeal. She had a Carolina anole in a terrarium when I was younger than DD. DD wanted 9.99 plus tax to buy a large cup of Happy Hen Treats = dead mealworms. So I explained the concept of even happier hen treats lol.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

doodlemom said:


> My mom used to feed them oatmeal. She had a Carolina anole in a terrarium when I was younger than DD. DD wanted 9.99 plus tax to buy a large cup of Happy Hen Treats = dead mealworms. So I explained the concept of even happier hen treats lol.



Lol I had 2 Florida anoles when I was a kid. They were cool critters. I raised crickets for them though.

I had a box turtle given to us and could not get a straight answer as to how long the person had it and had just feed it bananas and hotdogs and where they had found it so it could be replaced to the wild. The only meat that crazy turtle would eat was mealworm and pinkies(mice). I tried every bug that I could catch to try to get the turtle on its natural diet but it was a no go. I had the mealworm farm so I could get more mealworm right after molting so the turtle would not have constipation issues. :teehee: I maybe a little crazy and spoil pets which gave had rough life's.

Any who.....I found out after getting my mealworm going with rolled feed oats that if you use a fine ground grain or baby cereal that you can use an old sieve and separate the smaller mealworms from the larger ones, which is so much easier. Growing a couple thousand mealworms costs less than $10 lol especially when you have access to the mealworms in your yard!


----------



## viggie

I wasn't going to spend anything at all on the garden this year, but I just couldn't imagine a garden without potatoes 










I've been making sugar scrubs on and off for maybe 10 years now, and thought to make up a fresh batch last night. It's a great alternative to expensive store-bought exfoliants. Great for a face, hand, or foot scrub. Mine is, of course, a relaxing lavender scent. But a citrus like grapefruit or sweet orange would be a good invigorating EO to use to brighten up the morning. Will store in a jar at room temperature for several months. I used a squat half pint mason jar for ease of use.

1 cup sugar
1/2 cup EVOO
1/2 tsp Vitamin E oil (optional)
10 drops of your favorite Essential Oil (optional)

And I tried my hand at ravioli for the first time  It turned out great!










Dough
2 cups flour
3 eggs
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon oil










Filling
1 cup ricotta cheese
1 cup parmesan cheese
1 egg
salt & pepper, to taste










Combine dough ingredients and knead 10 minutes. Let relax 10 minutes.

While waiting, combine filling ingredients. Roll out dough to desired thickness. or put through pasta machine. I used a floured ravioli mold and laid down one layer of pasta, filled each opening with 1 tsp filling, and covered with one layer pasta. It was then rolled to seal and form raviolis.

Pasta that won't be eaten right away can be laid on a floured cookie sheet and frozen 24 hours before being placed in freezer bags.

Pasta that's being eaten right away can be boiled until pasta floats, then served with sauce of your choice. I used home canned spaghetti sauce I made last fall.


----------



## Terri

Thanks! I will use that exfoliant!

This week I planted about half of my surviving windowsill seedlings. I thought that yesterdays wind storm would have ruined them, but apparently most of them were hardened off enough!


----------



## doodlemom

Mmmm ravioli.


----------



## tambo

Great job viggie!!


----------



## doodlemom

We can't plant peppers and tomatoes until May here Tambo. There is nothing but catmint and field garlic peeking.


----------



## tambo

doodlemom said:


> We can't plant peppers and tomatoes until May here Tambo. There is nothing but catmint and field garlic peeking.


doodlemom I may have planted to early myself. We still have blackberry winter and another winter yet. I may have to cover them up.


----------



## elkhound

busy day...started tilling the new tater patch.tilled 2 old garden spots and planted timothy on it with hopes for forage this year from it for my rabbits.also spread wood mulch on my smaller garden to give the back to eden style of gardening a test.

link for any interested

http://backtoedenfilm.com/#movie

picked up a bundle of 25 cabbages to plant in the back to eden garden too.

i am tired....what a whimp i am....lol


----------



## lonelytree

Winter snow advisory. Dumped 10 inches of fresh and isn't expected to stop until tomorrow. I was hoping for an early tree season.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

I picked up some tomatoes (Early Girl and Rutgers) and peppers (cayenne) this morning from a local greenhouse. The garden is plowed and ready, so maybe I can get them in the ground today. I'll plant some watermelon and cantelope too, but the rest of the garden is going to be mostly sowed in peas for the Summer. I may set out some eggplant later, but I'll probably scarf what few squash I need from my older brother. The asparagus is popping out the ground and growing fast. Technically, I should be able to harvest this year, but I may let it get established one more year. We'll see. 

My garden plans have been somewhat changed/reduced by an upcoming work assignment in town. The original estimate was that it should take only six weeks, but it seems to be growing in duration with each phone conversation.


----------



## newfieannie

it's been lovely here the last 2 days. it was a whopping 13 yesterday. i planted carrots. today i have been cleaning the leaves from my rock garden. it isn't easy. 4 hours and only half done so far.i was thinking of investing in a leaf blower. never had one. i was thinking though if it sucks up the leaves why wouldn't it take in the soil also. maybe they are just for lawns. they are around 300 i think. i wouldn't mind the price if it saved my back and knees. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos

Two neighbors had a garage sale this past weekend and I HAD togo and support them. Glad I did... Ended up spening more than I had planned but came out with some good things.
18 qt hamilton beach roaster for 20 bucks, used once
Cuisinart (SP) toaster oven for 10 bucks. Never had one before but thought I would try it. Has more options that I'd seen on others.
15 qt and 30 pint kerr canning jars for 5 bucks...
A slicer for 10 bucks
a meat grinder for 10 bucks
Something else but can't remember...
Oh my greenhouse plastic. $ 4.99/LF, so I bought 10 LF for less than 50 dollars...

So I just filled up a couple of my items I've been wanting. Couple I didn't need but got anyhoo... Good start to the garage sale season.

Edited to add: Also placed my order for 50 2x4x8 boards yesterday. Cost ends up being $106.00... These are for a couple of projects I have planned for this summer. Makes them $ 2.12/each... Cheapest I could get them otherwise was $ 2.39/each so I'm happy. Should get them in two weeks. The mill has to process my order and then bundle it up for me.


----------



## littlejoe

Was in wally world to get some fertilizer for the fruit trees. They have the largest selection, but was only able to get 16-16-16 as the closest to what I wanted. On the way out I saw some purple 'sparegus crowns, so I grabbed a couple bags. From what I've read, purple is a lot less fibrous? I've noticed the wild stuff I've got is extremely tender compared to store bought.

I planted 24 crowns of a hybrid last year for easy close to the house pickings. Is the purple less? I'm just wondering if I should have dug up crowns from the ditch banks for transplanting?


----------



## doodlemom

The purple asparagus tastes better than Jersey or Mary Washington. I wish I started out with purple and probably would have only planted purple. Today was a tire spinning day. There was a rusty bolt/nut combo on one of my rabbit cages 
that stack 3 cages with plastic pull out trays I was reassembling for the new chicks that are older to go into in the chicken shed for a two week transition starting today that took me 10 min to get undone with some motor oil, a screw driver, and a vice grip. The little chicks are in the house. Lovage is coming up an inch out of the ground as I have it in a south facing spot and crocuses/ mini daffs bloomed today.


----------



## elkhound

26 more cabbage and 25 broccoli in the ground this afternoon.....hmmm..wonder if the cut worms will get them all....lol


----------



## doodlemom

Once they make it through the cutworms a swarm of white cabbage moths start dancing over them lol.


----------



## newfieannie

that's so true! i dont have a large bed of cabbage,brocolli etc. so i am able to cover them with sheer drapes etc. ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom

Sheer drapes! What a great idea!


----------



## tambo

Ok I don't know what the thing is called but I replaced the wood thing you ride a boat up on when loading it on the trailer. One was already replaced so I jacked the boat up and took the other one off.I had to cover the new one with outdoor carpet and drill holes for the brackets. I put the brackets back on the new ones and put it back on the trailer. Now I got to replace the ones on the sides that guide the boat on the trailer.


----------



## elkhound

tambo said:


> Ok I don't know what the thing is called but I replaced the wood thing you ride a boat up on when loading it on the trailer. One was already replaced so I jacked the boat up and took the other one off.I had to cover the new one with outdoor carpet and drill holes for the brackets. I put the brackets back on the new ones and put iy back on the trailer. Now I got to replace the ones on the sides that guide the boat on the trailer.


runner board.....glide boards ??....i dunno....:gaptooth:


----------



## littlejoe

Havn't tortured any leather at all this winter since work has been plentiful. Traded a sp101 for a ruger77v in 22-250 with a 12x leupold, and 6 boxes of 41 calibre bullets. I had to make a holster to complete the trade, and since today was a snow day I got 'er done. A spring clip on the back for belt, trousers, or boot.


----------



## elkhound

beautiful work joe !!


----------



## Raeven

Lost a piglet. Not the runt. I think ravens, since they've been hanging around like Heckle and Jeckle (whom I think were technically magpies). So I'm down to Chops and Pigglesworth... I have to say, Pigglesworth (the runt) is quite the little rumbler. He's about 3/4ths the size of his brother but fights hard for his share of food and attention. I think he'll catch up if he can make it one more week. I'll put my bets on him.

Not much else yet in the realm of homesteading. Too much rain to plant and possibly one more frost on the way. Mucked out the hen house and waiting for a dry spell to do the pig sheds. The pear, plum and apple trees are leafing out but no blossoms yet -- which is a good thing if the frost comes. Rhubarb plants are getting huge and earning their reputation as the baddest rhubarb plants in the neighborhood.  The stalks are as thick as my wrists.


----------



## tambo

Nice holster littlejoe. I would love to see just how that is done.


----------



## Tommyice

Well I must be blessed...the only thing that gets my cabbage and broccoli is.....ME. LOL

Littlejoe that holster is outstanding.

Sorry Raeven. It's so sad to hear that happen.


----------



## CntryDaydreamer

Elkhound~ have you tried diatomatious earth(itching powder) right next to the seedlings? I know it works on slugs, snails, and cats(makes their paws itch)

Liljoe~ gorgeous leather work!


----------



## doodlemom

Raeven said:


> Lost a piglet. Not the runt. I think ravens, since they've been hanging around like Heckle and Jeckle (whom I think were technically magpies). So I'm down to Chops and Pigglesworth... I have to say, Pigglesworth (the runt) is quite the little rumbler. He's about 3/4ths the size of his brother but fights hard for his share of food and attention. I think he'll catch up if he can make it one more week. I'll put my bets on him.
> 
> Not much else yet in the realm of homesteading. Too much rain to plant and possibly one more frost on the way. Mucked out the hen house and waiting for a dry spell to do the pig sheds. The pear, plum and apple trees are leafing out but no blossoms yet -- which is a good thing if the frost comes. Rhubarb plants are getting huge and earning their reputation as the baddest rhubarb plants in the neighborhood.  The stalks are as thick as my wrists.


I've heard they can take baby ducklings and chicks. Wow that's some serious rhubarb! Note to self fertilize rhubarb lol.


----------



## Jenstc2003

Anyone else in WV have any idea of when I should put out some bush style green beans, cukes, and zucchini? I decided against corn for this year- not any to be had at the store today- and am waiting to get some tomatoes. My peppers are growing nicely- just popped up in the window "greenhouse". I am starting some egg plant in a pot- then transplanting it when it's ready. I'm not sure whether to start the beans, cukes and zucchini inside or to just sow them outside... help!! The goal is one or two of each of these, a pepper plant and a tomato plant or two in each box, with the jalapenos in pots.


----------



## elkhound

4-75 foot rows of taters planted and hilled....kennebec.


----------



## doodlemom

St Lawrence Nurseries arrived. All 23 items planted
















DD photographed a chicken treat on her palm we found while planting
















Just got these. Too soon to go out. That's a goji bush, flat and curled parsley, orange something mint, and an oregano called spicy that smelled...spicy lol.








Chicken in the pool hanging out. The wind tore up the liner I left hanging over the walls to protect it from water...Oh well. Edited not to add not the protect the chicken from water, but the pool walls. The chicken is not in the pool when it rains.


----------



## doodlemom

Jenstc2003 said:


> Anyone else in WV have any idea of when I should put out some bush style green beans, cukes, and zucchini? I decided against corn for this year- not any to be had at the store today- and am waiting to get some tomatoes. My peppers are growing nicely- just popped up in the window "greenhouse". I am starting some egg plant in a pot- then transplanting it when it's ready. I'm not sure whether to start the beans, cukes and zucchini inside or to just sow them outside... help!! The goal is one or two of each of these, a pepper plant and a tomato plant or two in each box, with the jalapenos in pots.


I direct sow beans,cukes and zucchini, but they sell them started so either way is good.


----------



## doodlemom

One more I think this was Easter


----------



## Raeven

doodlemom said:


> Wow that's some serious rhubarb! Note to self fertilize rhubarb lol.


Aaahhhhhh.... I almost hate to share why my rhubarb does so well. In fact, I avoid sharing the secret when people are eating a pie or something. Because... the secret is to whiz on it every couple of weeks. Well, not ON it, exactly. But... near it. Rhubarb (and most other acid-loving plants) adore urea. Which comes from... well, you guessed it.

This is an older picture of it:












The leaves will get 3 times as big as dinner plates. Really, it's ridiculous!


----------



## mickm

Ha! I would share the secret, and not the rhubarb pie!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, well, it IS pretty amusing how fast people put down their forks if I DO share my fertilizing secret during dessert... <chortle!>


----------



## viggie

Ewww Raeven...lol

I found some sales so I spent this weeks grocery money on canning! Yesterday was 6 pint-and-a-half jars of Pickled Asparagus, and I liked the Strawberry Kiwi Lemonade Concentrate so much I did 10 more pint-and-a-half jars.










Today was plain old asparagus.


----------



## elkhound

Raeven said:


> LOL, well, it IS pretty amusing how fast people put down their forks if I DO share my fertilizing secret during dessert... <chortle!>


humanure......:clap: :smack :nana:


----------



## newfieannie

well i dont whiz on my rhubarb like Rae does but i have some shocking big stuff too. i'm a firm believer in sheep manure. i practically bury it in that stuff. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos

Mine is very large also and I use cow andnow some chicken manure. Like the humanure Elk.... Will try and remember that line or word... Could use it in several ways at work. LOL


----------



## doodlemom

Raeven said:


> Aaahhhhhh.... I almost hate to share why my rhubarb does so well. In fact, I avoid sharing the secret when people are eating a pie or something. Because... the secret is to whiz on it every couple of weeks. Well, not ON it, exactly. But... near it. Rhubarb (and most other acid-loving plants) adore urea. Which comes from... well, you guessed it.
> 
> This is an older picture of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leaves will get 3 times as big as dinner plates. Really, it's ridiculous!


You know I'm going to find a container the kids won't drink out of and be dumping it around those plants starting tonight. That will free up my chicken poop for another strategic location. :thumb:


----------



## tambo

Worked, worked, worked and worked. Not at home either.:grump::badmood::awh:


----------



## elkhound

2 more 75ft rows of taters...a 4ft by 60ft back to eden bed filled with taters on a grid style planting and 24 more packman broccoli....and a raised bed of a new kind of horseradish. i coulda swore i was going to do less this year......lol

my ramps are popping up from doing the transplants last year hopefully i will see some young ones from seed this year too.going to go over and get more from the old timer to do a raised bed of ramps.....hmmmm...less right?.....i dont think so...garden till ya drop !!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Parked the equipment to get it out of the weather before the storms hit tonight. Got some tomatoes, peppers, watermelons, cantaloupe, and peas in the ground. There's room for some okra, which I'll add once it gets a little warmer. I also have some room for winter squash, which I'll put in a little later too. The garden is organic, kinda' growing and shrinking depending upon how much space is left over and what seeds are available.


----------



## elkhound

large garlic at top is rooster head garlic...bottom is martin garlic. i will be expanding both next year if all goes well.i have more than tripled my garlic this year and i might add a bit more.


----------



## elkhound

some of the ramps by the pond and i forgot i planted a cow tongue cactus....some type of prickly pear i was told.all i know is i am going to grow it for eating...jelly from fruit and eating the pads.


----------



## wyld thang

Recent forest gifts: a perfectly good propane tank, three plastic 5 gallon water jugs which I cut off the bottoms to make cloches and the bottoms can be used for feed dishes. 

Currently at war with the sugar ants. They found the dog food. I cleaned it off and put it in the truck and drove 70 miles away. Bet they can't find me now BWA HA HA!


----------



## littlejoe

elkhound said:


> some of the ramps by the pond and i forgot i planted a cow tongue cactus....some type of prickly pear i was told.all i know is i am going to grow it for eating...jelly from fruit and eating the pads.


It will be interesting to see how they do in your area, and it looks like they do pretty well. That one resembles one of the types we have here. You can create more plants by simply pulling off one of pads and laying it on the ground where you want another patch. The thorns will turn into roots. That type also has the largest sweetest apple.

I remember mom making jelly and it seemed like it took a lot of them to make a few pints of jelly. "yotes, ****, and fox love the apples as well, even though they're covered in fine thorns.

I ran into a good deal today (actually thought i had last summer? just didn't happen) ... a bud of mine has a nursery ,landscapiing, and lawn service, as well as a produce market. Anyways... i stopped by his place of business since they had just reopened. One crew was out doing lawns, so I reminded him about looking for the clippings. CHINGA! He had forgotten. hehe! The brunt of the story is,I'll get all the lawn clippings and spoiled produce for composting and mulch. It will save him a few miles and time. It might just be a 1 ton dump load a week or it might be more? I'm tickled with it anyway. Now, if I can talk to some of these tree trimmers that have chippers.  Manure isn't a problem since I'm a mile away from a small lot that I tend to help out once in a while anyway. I can get some of those old rotten bales of hay from these guys who I pick up for, as well.

Maybe I'm on the way to some black gold, I hope?


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well, I'm heading to TN next week - heads up Tambo lady! I get 30 days to see if I can wrap things up and will be back here for Mother's Day and baby snuggles! 

They forced me into on-call at work, but I received a decent raise. Now I am having to learn to awaken at a phone call but not at the sound E-mail makes...technology...grrr. 

My cukes are doing well, but the tomatoes I transplanted have some kind of blight thing going on. I'll probably pitch them before I leave instead of having someone try and nurse them for me in my absence. Bought a new grandiflora climbing rose for my patio for the luscious scent. My mom is tending it until I return.

Hope to find wild violets, spring onions and NO tornadoes when I get to the place in TN.

~ST


----------



## elkhound

littlejoe....this cactus came from my aunts house and they have grown very well. i will be breaking those pads off and spreading it around for sure.i want my place to be diverse in plants and trees.i have 2 olive trees on order now.


----------



## elkhound

150 plus vidalias planted...they looked sick...they might not do well....also felt brave and planted 12 tomatoes...its a long time till our last frost so it might be a bust or not.

eta;....maters were...mr.stripey...rutgers....big tree


----------



## foxfiredidit

Elk, you are a busy dude this year. Good luck with it.


----------



## newfieannie

been out raking and cleaning up the garden since 6am. heading out in a few minutes to get my summer tires on. hopefully when i get back the sun will be out and the ground a bit drier so i can dig out the rest of the bricks. ~Georgia.


----------



## no1cowboy

I still have 18 in of snow on my yard


----------



## doodlemom

Haven't gotten a chance to attempt operation pee jar due to too many family members lol. When I asked my teenage sons to donate urine to get rid of a woodchuck it didn't work years ago and I faced a lot of negative feedback from them. BTW you can dump a quart of male urine down an established sow woodchuck's hole and she will still not leave lol. Spent 3 hours today to use up 1 gallon of primer on the chicken's shed due to had to remove the planter boxes under the windows as termites started in and the screens as I got a splash of paint on them and didn't want to do more damage. Then I got paint on the glass of the windows and said to heck with it as I have razor blades for such an occasion. Adios window boxes on chicken sheds. I am so done with form over function.


----------



## newfieannie

gee whiz i thought i was the only one to put window boxes on my chicken house. still have them on my outhouse though. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

you can keep your 18 in snow cowboy. i dont want to see anymore this year. i hope my carrots lived through the last sleet yesterday. i got my summer tires on today and paid again for storage of my winter ones. i need brake pads done although she's only 2 years old.i got an appointment for friday because i couldn't wait today. the SPCA was coming to gather up the neighbors rabbits that were wrecking havoc on my garden. never a dull moment here. managed to get 4 more bricks out of the ground tonight. tomorrow first thing i take seniors to their appointments. soon be time for me to slow down i think. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

newfieannie said:


> gee whiz i thought i was the only one to put window boxes on my chicken house. still have them on my outhouse though. ~Georgia.


Gee whiz! Lol Good pee pun Lol.


----------



## WhyNot

Completely floored today. I spent all weekend mostly depressed building stuff for work and thinking all the while it's good I get paid so well...since I worked the whole time.

And then...and this is where this post is related to homesteading...it will get me to mine faster. Got offered another raise AND promotion today with a bunch of benefits. I take over two departments in two weeks! Doubled my wages. I'm SOoooooooooo excited! I had an excellent regroup plan but this makes it so much....better.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Congratualations Whynot!!! It may seem like the extra responsibilities will take you away from your homesteading aspirations but I know from experience, greenbacks in the hand will eventually lead to more greens in the garden. Good luck, hang tough.


----------



## newfieannie

that's wonderful news WhyNot. so happy for you. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice

Congratulations WhyNot! That's fantastic. You do what you gotta do to get where you want to be.


----------



## lonelytree

My boss approved my vacation but reminded me that if things don't start looking up, no more lunch breaks, no more weekends off or I'm going to have to go get a real job. 

It sucks being self employed.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Wow, DOUBLE wages! Good on you, WhyNot. I'm not a bit surprised, because you are very good at what you do, and they obviously know a good thing when they see it! I'm so glad your homesteading dreams may come true sooner than you planned. Yay!!!!


----------



## WhyNot

*Foxfire*...This past weekend part of my being down was that I worked and my garden sort of died, most of it, so I was going to cheat and go buy some tomato and pepper plants. So far all I really have is dill, lettuce, some herbs and peas are still alive lol. Anyway was sad I didn't get it done. But seeing as how this has come up. I don't think I'm going to. I'll be working and concentrating even more reconstructing two long neglected departments and retraining 12 people.
BUT. I will be canning and etc. via the crazy produce sales I find and all that. 

*Tommy*, Woohooo! One of the better things is...if it all goes how I think, and I have spoken to the business partners...when I get everything situated I may even be able to do my job from my homestead!  In any case where I want to homestead isn't far so I can keep working and when I have it, spend weekends setting it up. 

*LT*...I've been self employed since I was 24, started, built up, and sold off three companies in that time. I cannot describe the joy and stress-lift of being just a regular ole employee...with benefits now LOL. Having done all that all by myself without outside support and companies that are in a "man's field"...yeah I am just breathing and enjoying the work now without the PnL statements, tax crunch, etc. ahhhhhhhh!

*Cajun*, thank you so much! I am not sure it will come FASTER necessarily. I think it will come in my same time frame but it will be with more wiggle room and a little more "luxury". Also, double wages is a bit of a misnomer maybe. I will have a full time company car which will make my cost to get to and from work zero. That's pretty good because I drive 46 miles one way to get there. The out of pocket medical expenses I have been squeezing my budget for will be gone as well in a few months. 

It is really nice to be recognized and appreciated professionally. Seems like it's almost a "for once" thing. I'm doing a job that in my field even still is usually dominated by men and it's not that I take satisfaction in that necessarily but more that because it is more difficult and difficult to get recognized for it. I asked the partners if they understood there may be clients that leave or even employees because I have breasts and both of the partners say they are ready for it. So...here we go!

I guess I might actually get something done before I turn 40.


----------



## elkhound

look what came in the mail today....wooot.

nice pair of olive trees and a beautiful bundle(10) of Czech horseradish root cuttings


----------



## elkhound

cut a poplar tree yesty and made the purlin boards for my roof over my outdoor kitchen.while doing so my friends..mr and mrs black snake were getting it on.one was a 6ft.they would not leave while i was running saw they hid...i would stop and take a break out they would come.i hope they enjoy the penthouse and eat plenty of mice ....lol


----------



## newfieannie

see i'd be finished if one crawled out around the bricks where i'm working. they would hear me all over this neighborhood. none of those around here. never saw even a tiny grass snake here but lots of them in the country. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie

this is what i have been working at for a few days between the rain showers although it is a glorious day today.15 i think at the moment. i have never liked these bricks. never gave me a zen feeling while in my garden. i have gotten a good garden from it in the past 5 years. i'm only taking half this year and use the other half for my squash i'll transplant my climbing roses there. they are over by the street now with no support. this fence i would think is perfect.

see that crowbar? that was my grandfathers. i dont know how many years i have had it. it has a little bend. i didn't think they could bend but i have even moved a deck with that thing. the bricks are quite heavy but i'm not lifting them. i'm using the crowbar as a lever and once i get them lifted where the first layer has sunk into the ground it is surprisingly easy. haven't figured out where to put them yet. probably behind the shed. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

go gettem Georgia....we all can take lessons from you !!


----------



## Jenstc2003

That is awesome!!! All the faster to get back to what you love.



WhyNot said:


> Completely floored today. I spent all weekend mostly depressed building stuff for work and thinking all the while it's good I get paid so well...since I worked the whole time.
> 
> And then...and this is where this post is related to homesteading...it will get me to mine faster. Got offered another raise AND promotion today with a bunch of benefits. I take over two departments in two weeks! Doubled my wages. I'm SOoooooooooo excited! I had an excellent regroup plan but this makes it so much....better.


----------



## elkhound

doodlemom...that first batch of horseradish i planted was 'big top' like you recommended.i just found out the variety.


----------



## doodlemom

I've noticed differences between named varieties of plants from different sources.


----------



## doodlemom

Named varieties of different plants, not horseradish. I know I bought a variegated variety from Forest Farm or some other place like that and it came in a pot and died. How the heck does an invasive weed die?


----------



## newfieannie

i was craving lemon pie after all the work i did today. just pulled this one from the oven. i'll probably eat half of it when it cools a bit. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

doodlemom said:


> I've noticed differences between named varieties of plants from different sources.



i got it off ebay ....the guy said it was called big top so i assume its the same as you recommended.the thing i noticed about it was i could smell it super strong through the bag.it is way more powerful than what i have been growing for sure.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Elk, your patience with the lover snakes is commendable.:grin: 

Georgia, I think you are a homesteader version of Wonder Woman !!


----------



## Jenstc2003

GAH!!! I would have been running like a teeny school girl!! I do NOT like snakes... not one bit. They have their place- it's just FAR from me. Though the rodent population they'd control IS a huge benefit. 






elkhound said:


> cut a poplar tree yesty and made the purlin boards for my roof over my outdoor kitchen.while doing so my friends..mr and mrs black snake were getting it on.one was a 6ft.they would not leave while i was running saw they hid...i would stop and take a break out they would come.i hope they enjoy the penthouse and eat plenty of mice ....lol


----------



## viggie

It snowed this morning and is hailing right now and I hate it. 











This spring has been cold and rainy. I've normally got all my beds prepared by now but I haven't even been able to start yet this time around. My only shovel time has been grubbing around in the mud for comfrey root to sell. A few things are starting to green up though. The tulip greens are coming up. The egyptian walking onions are getting taller, the chives made it through the winter










And the chamomile that self seeded is here










The comfrey root cuttings and egyptian walking onion bulbs I listed sold right away, so at least stuff is moving. And I've added some crocheted items and handmade lip balm.


----------



## tambo

I haven't got much homesteady stuff done just maintaining at this point. I'm down to working 48hrs now with one day off a week until we get someone hired. I'm working second shift this week and next week. I did make some of glazed's tortillas today. They turned out pretty good.


----------



## tambo

vigilant20 said:


> It snowed this morning and is hailing right now and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spring has been cold and rainy. I've normally got all my beds prepared by now but I haven't even been able to start yet this time around. My only shovel time has been grubbing around in the mud for comfrey root to sell. A few things are starting to green up though. The tulip greens are coming up. The egyptian walking onions are getting taller, the chives made it through the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the chamomile that self seeded is here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The comfrey root cuttings and egyptian walking onion bulbs I listed sold right away, so at least stuff is moving. And I've added some crocheted items and handmade lip balm.


I like the coasters. They look camo!!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Well, either I finally learned how to do fire-making right, or the extra well seasoned wood is making a huge difference. It's too darn hot in here! I started a fire mid-day to allow the house to heat up before nightfall and geesh, it's up to 77 degrees, WTH? Normally I'm doing good to make it go up to 60 and 77 is just too hot. I've damped it down some, maybe it will slow down and drop a bit. 

I guess I should post this in the un-homesteading thread, but there isn't one, smile. I've gone through soooo many boxes, and cabinets and drawers, burned enough paper to save a small forest, and still there's more to do. 

There was a funny thing though. I had a cupboard that had seemed to be impervious to mice, so when I left I had a Celestial Seasoning Tea box filled with some seeds a friend had sent me. It had pumpkin seeds and peas, some mater and spinach seed. Apparently I left a little mouse condo, replete with stocked cupboards. I can just see it now, lounging in the shredded seed packets, leisurely noshing on a few favored things...lol. 

It's been an emotional couple of days, going through a lifetime of things, trying to decide what to keep, what to sell, what to toss. I think I have emotional fatigue at the moment. 

But the air is brisk, my rhubarb is still alive (and moving to Florida with me), I made one heckuva fire and my tummy is full. 

If there are any other members here that are near NW TN that could use gardening items, furniture or such, please PM me. I've still got tons of homesteading books to get rid of, bookcases,cookbooks, armoires, antique cupboards and primitive shelving, tools, and a whole mess of other stuff that I'd really rather see go to someone in the lifestyle than to have people pawing through it. And then if I ever get to return to this lifestyle I can hunt you down and buy it back...lol!

Easing into change isn't easy.

~ST

PS Tommyice, I posted my barn pic for you on the blog - sepia instead of B&W  Even more artsy, haha!


----------



## WhyNot

Closest I can get this week: Roomate says not to bother with a lawn mower, she has a weed eater. Yeah...right. So I compromised. A new reel mower...with the condition that it goes with me to the homestead but until then, we have a better looking lawn and I don't have to weed wack. Can't do that motion and then be able to write or use my arms (permanent damage due to my ex husband and the United States Army)....so reel it is


----------



## Raeven

Spent a few hours today letting my pigs nosh in the pasture and watching over Pigglesworth, the runt, who is yet too small to be left safely unattended with ravens about. I kept rifle, binoculars, a good book and my camera close to hand... so here are a few pics:

Pigglesworth is at his mother's foot on the left hand side of this pic. He's about three-fourths the size of his brother.





He can barely be seen in this one, but he's under his momma. His brother, Chops, is in the middle of the shot for comparison. Anxious llama, Comet, looks on from the safety of a separate paddock.





The whole family. Pigglesworth is in the foreground on the right.





An altogether pleasant way to pass a few hours in one's day, watching pigs and taking potshots at ravens.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Rae, the two larger piglets are from the first litter? Sounds like you had a peaceful afternoon. ig:ig:ig:ig: Lotsa hogs there and they look healthy as can be. 

I spent the day mowing grass, weed eating and pulling a few weeds from what is left of the garden. The potatoes did recover from the freeze in late March. The tomatos are in as well as bell peppers, & cucumbers, squash are up pretty good, okra peeping up as well as cucumbers. My garden is later than I wanted it to be, but at least it is there. This photo is the onions, taters, pole beans and pinkeyes.


----------



## Raeven

Fox... there are three larger piglets (a fourth died last week from unknown causes, but the others are fine). And yes, they are from the first litter. It will come as no surprise to anyone that Foxfire is the one beside his mother on the left in the last photo, still trying to suck a teat.  Hickory and Penelope are still with us, also.

Your garden is beautiful. Knew those spuds would come through.  You will have a terrific harvest!

I'll be mowing grass tomorrow... else I'll be haying. :shocked:


----------



## tambo

Great looking garden Fox!!


----------



## tambo

I trimmed the bushes in front of the house. I don't think I did last year and they were in need of a hair cut. Met SimplerTimez today! Great lady. We took a trip to Reelfoot Lake for dinner. We walked around and looked at the lake and some wildlife. It was a little cool but a very nice day.


----------



## doodlemom

Worked Sat,Sun,Tues,Wed,Thurs,Fri,Sat,Sun 10 hour shifts...Not much homesteading.


----------



## Raeven

Sorry to hear it, doodle.  It's hard to catch up in spring when you get behind on the homesteading tasks. Maybe the extra money will be welcome, anyway...?


----------



## tambo

I trimmed the Rose of Sharon bush and Crepe Myrtles around my deck today before I went to work. Played with the kittens and dog. Took some pictures. Fox's garden pictures made my pictures look like crap so I didn't post them!:grin:


----------



## rkintn

Got moved and mostly settled in. We went and picked up plants for the garden and will get it tilled and planted in the next couple of days! It feels good to be gardening again.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Following the un-homesteading theme...

Sorted priced and posted some books for sale
Sorted magazines
Cleaned out two armoires into for sale, for keeps items and priced and boxed
Sold some furniture.
Went through clothes for donation.

Pffft. I'm sleepy and it's only 8:30 here :/ I liked yesterday better...haha!

~ST


----------



## lonelytree

I just spent 3 days in heaven! Awesome weather..... -10 at night and mid 30s all day. Got a new chainsaw and it is awesome. Took 7 trees down and hauled them to a friends cabin. Got 2 more found that should easily make it over 2 cords. Hauled some trash to the dumpster. Picked up some tooling and scaffolding from my sold cabin too. Good times with great people!

I did have a beer or 2. 

P.S. I finally got that ---- squirrel! Peanut butter works!


----------



## doodlemom

Got to thinking about horseradish. If it is not grown in neglect like a weed it is not as hot. Different places in the yard have different results from the same plant.


----------



## maverickxxx

Is that the 670 or whatever it is they call it? How's it wrk?


----------



## Raeven

So... awhile back I noticed that the pigs had grounded their hotwire by doing what pigs do, rooting and digging around. It didn't concern me overmuch. Vera Wang and Milo already knew well what the bright yellow wire meant, staying carefully away, and the little ones hadn't yet figured out there is a world outside their pen -- so they weren't trying to get to it. This all changed with their new pasture routine. This morning I went out to discover five little pigs in a place they weren't supposed to be without their parents. Since you can't take a pig over your knee and give him what's coming to him, it was time to fix the hotwire.

The hog pen is at its worst this time of year. Not a skerrick of vegetation and full of the sort of mud that makes you think about dinosaurs and tar pits. Deep, sticky, and if truth be told, a little unpleasant-smelling. You might understand why I had been postponing this job. 

I waded in. Things were going pretty well. I was nearly finished. Then matters unraveled quickly. A foot put wrong, and down I went into the slipperiest, deepest mud in the pen. It resembled nothing more than the sort of stuff they try to conceal at toxic waste dumps. I twisted acrobatically to avoid dislocating a hip, and this move was successful insofar as no bones were broken or put out of joint. But in so doing, most of me came in contact with the mud. I struggled like a mouse caught in one of those sticky traps in her attempts to snitch the peanut butter, trying to right myself. The mud got into my hair. It covered my reading glasses. I wasn't wearing gloves because they prevented me from tying the hotwire, so my hands were immersed. My clothing may never recover. I thought briefly about beauty treatments utilizing such techniques and wondered if I may literally have stumbled into a new business idea. The odor might be an issue. The goats laughed.

Eventually I managed to stand and haul my stinking, filthy carcass over to the nearest hose bib. 

Then came the outdoor stripping and the hose-off with the coldest water in the known universe. I cleaned up as best I could. But I have never appreciated my mud room more when I finally gave myself permission to enter the house.

The hotwire is fixed, and tonight, five little pigs will learn a painful lesson. Moral of this story: She who laughs last fell spectacularly into a pig waller earlier in the day.

Apparently this wasn't enough to knock me down a peg, however. While mowing, I managed to can-open a portion of my little green house. It seems I will never learn. I have sheared off spigots and gotten stuck in troughs, have become an expert at hauling my poor lawn tractor out of places I had no business going with it. (Fortunately, I have never toppled it into the trout pond, but I'm sure it's only a matter of time.) Insult to injury: The tractor runs out of gas with 4 swipes left to do at the spot furthest from the fuel can. I don't recall the last time the tractor ran out of gas, but it must have been gulping due to the heavy load required for the engine to cut through all this lush spring growth.

It's times like these when I am grateful to be a solo homesteader. Witnesses would never let me live it down.

I'm done for today. The Dachshund is keeping his distance, giving me a nagging suspicion that I may require yet another long shower before my head touches the pillow tonight.

Where's my Born to Homestead badge? I think I've earned it. And for that matter, is it wine-thirty yet? :buds:


----------



## Tommyice

Didn't have to witness it----the mental visual is hilarious and ----ing enough. LOL! I too, thought women spend a lot of money on mud treatments but not mud and poop treatments (except maybe Fowler).

Thanks for the best laugh ST has given in months!


----------



## tambo

Raeven I'm sorry but I laughed while reading this. I wasn't laughing at but with you. Glad you had a great day!!


----------



## Raeven

LOL, tambo, I'm glad you laughed! SOMETHING good ought to come out of such an experience!


----------



## foxfiredidit

Rae, I hope you have saved today's experience into the Farming Escapades chronicles!! A great look into the life of a hog farmer, grass cutter, and fence mender. I enjoyed your yucky suffering immensely!!! Try a little Clorox in the bath water, it will negate the ill effects of hog poop in the pores. 

The badge can be applied for, but the wine is hopefully way closer.
Take a break, you deserve it.


----------



## Raeven

Thanks, Fox. Don't forget green house repairer. 

I'm not worried about hog poop. I've never been especially paranoid about germs, and that's paid off so far with a constitution like a Viking. I am almost never ill. A good shower (or three) with sweet-smelling soap will do the trick (she said to herself, wishfully).

And... I'm not sure how I feel about you enjoying my yucky suffering so much.  But... glad you did, I suppose.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Tambo, show me a feller with little grass or weeds in his garden, and I'll show you a feller with little else to occupy his time. Did I ever mention I don't like gardening? Well, I don't, even a little, and its just me being in the same rut year in and year out. I hunt 3-4 months of the year, I garden / preserve stuff about 3-4 months of the year. The other months are spent trying to stay out of trouble. So far, I'm better at pulling weeds and killin' deer.


----------



## rkintn

Stoopid tiller is trying to revolt! Thanks to some phone conferencing with Swampman and my housemate's boyfriend, I think we about have it whooped into shape. Well, enough to finish tilling the garden tomorrow Gotta get those plants in the ground before the rain on Wednesday!


----------



## mickm

When a dog like ya, its bad! :angel:


----------



## Raeven

mickm said:


> When a dog like ya, its bad! :angel:


<hands on hips> Are you trying to say when a dog DOESN'T like ya, it's bad? I pride myself on reading Typo, but you're stretching my abilities here, Mick. 

As for the dog, he's snugged up against my hip now, so I guess I've cleaned off enough of the stench. We'll see how my friend reacts at dinner tomorrow night, however. ig:


----------



## tambo

Well here are some pics good or bad!


----------



## tambo

More pics.


----------



## tambo

Well more pics maybe!


----------



## Raeven

Happy farm, happy animals, all looks good to me, tambo! Thanks for sharing your pics. 

What sort of peppers have you got growing there?


----------



## tambo

I think they are California Wonder Bells


----------



## no1cowboy

Raeven said:


> As for the dog, he's snugged up against my hip now,* so I guess I've cleaned off enough of the stench*. We'll see how my friend reacts at dinner tomorrow night, however. ig:


I use to work on a pig farm I know how much the stink sticks with ya


----------



## foxfiredidit

What a nice place Tambo...gimme them chickens!! Very nice. You are a busy homesteader for sure !!!


----------



## Jenstc2003

Tambo, that looks like a very happy homestead, and you have some lovely feathered and furry pals to share it.


----------



## Raeven

no1cowboy said:


> I use to work on a pig farm I know how much the stink sticks with ya


Ehhh, it's not that bad, really. I took a little poetic license.  My pigs live in a fairly large pen, and their diet is primarily hay/pasture, no corn -- so not smelly like commercial-grade hogs.

Still, not an experience I care to repeat any time soon. ig:ig:


----------



## viggie

We finally had a nice day yesterday. I hauled out all the garden decorations and furniture to make it feel like I've made some progress. And took this pic to show off how ugly the gardens are in spring. I dump the rabbit bedding over the beds all winter, so this is what I end up turning in for my soil amendments.










I got the small beds along the sidewalk finished and ready to plan some greens in as soon as it's nice again. Today is rainy again though so I'll have to wait for another little dryout.










The garlic and perennials are starting to make some progress though, and the stragglers like this lovage and the echinacea are breaking ground.










Super short clip, but I thought she was being cute. This is Blossom tuckering herself out playing bunny bulldozer.

[ame]http://youtu.be/TOgvv5VxA9A[/ame]


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raeven, I had a similar experience on my very first farm. Pig poo stinks, even naturally eating pig poo. I learned that muck boots make a sucking sound when they stick and cause you to fall face first down in it too. But the hay bale for the horse remained poo free...

I feel ya lady!

~ST


----------



## Raeven

SimplerTimez said:


> Raeven, I had a similar experience on my very first farm. Pig poo stinks, even naturally eating pig poo. I learned that muck boots make a sucking sound when they stick and cause you to fall face first down in it too. But the hay bale for the horse remained poo free...
> 
> I feel ya lady!
> 
> ~ST


LOL, well, thank you, ST... when I met my friend for dinner tonight, first thing I did was give her a hug and after we sat down, I asked -- as nonchalantly as possible -- if she smelled anything weird about my person. In return I got a puzzled look, and then she asked, "Why? What did you just get on me? You smell fine!" There was only one appropriate answer... "Nothin'," I said.

After dinner, I shared the story and she did have a good laugh. I don't think she enjoyed my yucky suffering as much as Fox did, though. 

I'm sorry that you had a similar experience! Were there witnesses?


----------



## tambo

I got a gollywhopper egg the other day. I pop the top on it yesterday and it was a double yolker!! That is a dollar coin in the picture.


----------



## foxfiredidit

I thought it was going to be a turkey egg. I remember those from long ago and I have always wondered if there were ever an egg like that which hatched twins? Probably not. But it is a big'un.


----------



## Raeven

Whenever I start up a new flock of chickens -- which is every couple of years -- I notice when they first start laying, I get eggs like those quite a lot. Then they seem to settle into how it's supposed to be done and the egg size and yolk quantities regulate. I've had some start as small as quail eggs and others produce some like the one you're showing, which always makes me wince in sympathy. Have even had a few with a crease in the middle, where it was obvious that the poor little hen had to squeeze a couple of times to get the dang thing out. 

It's not easy being fowl!


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raeven said:


> I'm sorry that you had a similar experience! Were there witnesses?


Only the pig...see Tommy's video for the threat I issued at him. What made it worse was that it was FREEZING, ICY PIG POO. And I had to walk the hay to the gate another 50 yards in wet, soggy, poo socks. 
I think I went home and cried.

But I lived 

~ST


----------



## SimplerTimez

Um, I got my first payment on the farm today from the purchaser. So still un-homesteading that.
But I built another fire, and discovered one of my new customers lives in Oregon and he and his wife take their kids hunting and fishing, and they camp and use wood heat. Company is muttering about sending me out there for a face-to-face, hope it's during hunting season!

~ST


----------



## Raeven

Have you been to Oregon before, ST?


----------



## barnyardgal

finally got the 12x14 front porch done & pond is full of water-so we (ducks/geese) are all Happy-Happy Happy~


----------



## doodlemom

That is a huge egg.


----------



## Raeven

Sometimes when the moon is full, I prowl around the property, just to enjoy the quiet, the perfume of night and the quicksilver moonlight drenching everything. The moon was just slipping down toward the horizon early this morning... I took a couple of shots. No tripod, so please excuse the camera shake.








Maybe some better shots tonight.


----------



## viggie

Started hardening off the hardy stuff this week. Hoping to get them planted out this weekend to open up space on the growing table. I need to repot the tomatoes and peppers and start one last batch of seeds once I have room.










And I found work at a garden center for now. It's half of what I was making before and it won't pay all the bills...lol. But it'll be enough to keep me going for a while and regular income will give me an opportunity to refinance or renegotiate to get my mortgage down because that's what's killing me.


----------



## Terri

Raeven said:


> Where's my Born to Homestead badge? I think I've earned it. And for that matter, is it wine-thirty yet? :buds:


We *DO* need a homesteading badge for those who have gone full length in stinky deep mud! I would have earned mine this spring.

It had rained a good deal, which was followed by snow. I had not realized that the rain had totally thawed out the ground underneath the snow!

So, I carried a bucket of water to the chickens. I got 2 steps into the chicken run when my feet squirted out from under me and the mud must have been 6 inches deep!

I opened up the run to let the birds out (Because I was NOT! coming back out into the run again), broke the ice over the existing water in the bowl, and squished back up the steps to the deck. 

I kicked off my shoes and took off my coat, which reduced the stinky mud. Opening the door with slimy numb hands was a trip, but it got done! I went into the bathroom to take my pants off and hose myself off in the shower.

DD, bless her heart, took my clothes and put them in the washer for me. After she stopped laughing, of course!

By the next day the ground was blessedly frozen again!


----------



## Tommyice

Got the camera battery charged.......so here's what little bits been going on here in suburbia

Peas (under bird netting--has kept the rabbits and the dogs out)
Brocolli (where's L.A. been at anyway?)
The Wisteria (going to get a lot of really big racemes this year)
The apple tree (it's one of those grafted dwarfs with three or four varieties)


----------



## Echoesechos

I got some of my spring summer projects almost done last weekend... It finally got nice enough that I could comfortably work outside so I cleaned out the shed of all the "stuff" in there... Started putting in the under pinnings for the floor on Saturday. Sunday got the floor boards down and the start of the second storage shelf in there... Man hauling 2x12x10's all day tuckers one out some. Sooo 2 boxes of screws later the floor is down and secure and I've priced out the 4x8's for the end (shocker) and so more than half way done with this project. Love being out of the dirt back there. The cats from what must be the whole town have been using the nice soil to do their business in. Thankfully thats coming to an end.

A few years ago I bought a nice gazebo with the cloth roof. Well after using it for many years the cloth rotted. I had seen somewhere were someone had replaced the roof with corregated roofing. Looked really cool and I could leave it out all winter and the snow would slide off etc... I hated taking it down in the fall and putting it backup in the spring.. Soooo, after seeing this I thought to do it on mine. My neighbor who does small projects for me will be bringing it back today all done... Woo Hoo. Will take pictures and share when it up.... We put up an old chandlier in there with our tabletop fire place and use the heckout of this all summer. Very excited about this project completion. Then I will stain the deck purple again and put ot my furniture. This weekend might be busy again. 

Love getting some things done before the summer gets here. Have some kale, brocolli, and cabbage sets to put out too..


----------



## elkhound

got the roof on the outdoor kitchen and the stationary rocket stove is about waist high.

built two more log beds and planted czeh horseradish.the order was for 10 root cuttings but it has 18 in it....now i need to build one more bed...no rest for me....lol


----------



## newfieannie

i've got nothing done today and i'm beat to a snot. just waiting for dark to come so i can crawl into bed. took off 8 am to take my friend on her errands. she would forget she had to do this or that and i would have to back track all over the city.( when i go i have a list and everything is numbered)

just got in about an hour ago. i told her she has to get a car even if it's just an old clunker. she gets a big pension but spends every cent. her father gave her 500 thousand a few years ago but she spent that also. i'm getting up very early tomorrow and starting in to make up for today .first thing i'll do is put up bread then head into my garden. it's supposed to be good for working. then i'm taking off for the country on saturday and plant my potatoes. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound

i also fired up the incubator and placed 25 eggs in it.these are my cross hens with a dark cornish roo.i am really trying to make my homestead provide as close as 100% for my food needs this year.

eta; also will be getting a few turkey eggs from a friend.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Failures in the Garden; First, this this the first time I've ever grown pole beans. I couldn't find any crop netting for a trellis, didn't want to build one out of sticks. What I did find was a 100 ft. roll of plastic bird netting. It doesn't work well at all. The little runners don't take to the slick plastic surface. I'm having to train the runners up and through the net. The 100 ft. roll was not quite long enough for the row, and so I made a section of crop netting out of the really cheap jute string. The plants under that section have runners winding around it on their own. Its like night and day difference between the plastic netting and the jute string. Who knew? Not me. Won't use that again, maybe I can make a fish trap out of it. 

Second, when the last big freeze came and cleaved the tops off my Irish potatos, I thought I would help them along a bit. I took some scissors and cut away all of the dead tops, leaving only the green leaves remaining at around the ground level. Then I went and put miracle grow on them to give those remaing leaves / stems a needed boost. The thing is; There is one short row or potatos whose tops were frozen off as well. I didn't do anything to them. Today they are just as tall and green as the ones I took all the trouble with. Won't do that again.

Some things are just too much sugar for a dime.


----------



## Raeven

Fox... ugh. Bird netting is nasty stuff. I use it to keep deer off my strawberries, and that's about it. A friend of mine used it once to cover her roses to keep deer from eating them and went out one morning to discover 3 snakes all tangled up in it. Good snakes, too. Nice Bull snakes. It was hopeless and they had to be killed. Glad you made the discovery of jute. How come you didn't want to build teepees out of sticks? They work really well. I've used PVC pipe and they seem able to climb that just fine... bent it into arcs rather than than make teepees. I expect either would work.

Potatoes... sorry you wasted all that time and effort. When you think about where the best of them are grown (Idaho), you realize they will withstand a great deal of abuse. Idaho can get pitiless cold late in the season. In the years I've grown them here in Oregon, I've left 'em in the ground year round. They're more likely to rot from too much rain than die from cold.  Sometimes dead foliage can protect the plant from frost as well... I know with asparagus, it's recommended to leave the foliage on year round, even after it's died back in fall. The reason is to help protect the roots from frost. 

I'm glad your spuds recovered for you, though. My potato-growing, Idahoan ancestors used to drill it into my head: POTatoes love POTassium and lower pH. They need little else.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Now you tell me!! :heh: I guess I could have built 60 or so teepees out of sticks, but it just seemed so,...so, you know...so dang much trouble. Not that I didn't consider that, but I once tried to grow watermelons on stick teepees, and that experience got me off track I reckon. Not that I don't have a lot of sticks around here, cause that is where I live of course...in the sticks...(sigh). 

Did I ever tell you about my love of gardening?


----------



## Raeven

Have you considered BUSH beans, dear? And... you didn't ask, else I'd have made my suggestions much sooner. I do know how much you love gardening.


----------



## foxfiredidit

> Have you considered BUSH beans, dear?


Okay, I'm taking you off the grocery list if SHTF.:whistlin:

(eta; that is, unless you want to barter some bacon)


----------



## Raeven

I might could do that. 

If your beans don't climb, I'll send you a care package with beans 'n bacon.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Raeven said:


> Have you been to Oregon before, ST?


Yes'm, many years ago when dinosaurs roamed the earth  I went from Florida to California, up the coast and all through the interior coming back. Only place I've really never been is north of Virginia. I did go to Canada and Minnesota once though, loved both places. What a Scot-Irish cold lover is doing in Florida I don't know. Hate the heat, love the cold.

~ST


----------



## no1cowboy

well in that case I think you should move to Canada!


----------



## SimplerTimez

no1cowboy said:


> well in that case I think you should move to Canada!


I actually considered it. They want me to have all kinds of monies and such in the bank, or a career that would help Canada. I'm broke and work in IT, of which there are a plethora of us in abundance 

But I hope to visit again some day! I was in Guelph, Ontario.

~ST


----------



## no1cowboy

you can always "marry" into Canada lol I know Guelph too. use to live in Ontario.


----------



## doodlemom

I asked DD to take some pics while we were outside working, but she just took pics of insects and spiders:shrug: We thought our cat was eaten because we saw lots white and orange fur pulled out in clumps. I said sorry Sweetie. He was alive at 11:30am when I let him out with me as we take him in at night for his protection. Then she said awww can we get another cat? I said noooo we didn't get this one. Then Kitty walked up alive and we realized the base of his fur isn't bright white. Then we kind of stood there saying maybe it was a wild orange looking rabbit or a young red fox or a stray orange cat. What would pluck an animal like that and run away with the carcass? It's not a plucked fur rabbit's nest. I've raised rabbits. Clumps ripped out with the hide and scattered.


----------



## SimplerTimez

no1cowboy said:


> you can always "marry" into Canada lol I know Guelph too. use to live in Ontario.


Well yes, I suppose there is that  However, the only people I *personally*know in Canada are married, and I suspect their wives would frown on that since they aren't Mormon 

~ST


----------



## no1cowboy

maybe your cat had a fight with another, that's when I see cat fur about.


----------



## no1cowboy

Maybe your friends have a single friend for you, you should call and ask them


----------



## doodlemom

That was silly of us not to figure out he was in the fight with something. Makes sense.


----------



## Jaclynne

Raeven said:


> Fox... ugh. Bird netting is nasty stuff. I use it to keep deer off my strawberries, and that's about it. A friend of mine used it once to cover her roses to keep deer from eating them and went out one morning to discover 3 snakes all tangled up in it. Good snakes, too. Nice Bull snakes. It was hopeless and they had to be killed.


 
Raeven - I used bird netting on top of my chicken run for years. Its good for keeping hawks out and chickens in. One side was too long and I zip tied it along the bottom wire of the pen, I don't know how many chicken snakes I caught that way. It worked so well, we put it along the bottom wire all around the pen.


----------



## Raeven

A few more photos of the full moon, taken early this morning:











And now I'll quit mooning around.


----------



## Raeven

Jaclynne said:


> Raeven - I used bird netting on top of my chicken run for years. Its good for keeping hawks out and chickens in. One side was too long and I zip tied it along the bottom wire of the pen, I don't know how many chicken snakes I caught that way. It worked so well, we put it along the bottom wire all around the pen.


Jaclynne, I suppose if I lived somewhere with a lot of unpleasant snakes that took my chickens, I'd entertain that as a potential solution! Here, the only ones encountered are the good ones: Garden, Gopher, Bull and King. Oregon has rattlers, but they are east of me and I've never encountered one on my place. Maybe the bird netting manufacturers have a new marketing angle -- snake catchers. Though dealing with an angry, poisonous snake tangled up in bird netting isn't how I like to start my day... there's a reason my husband used to employ the colloquialism, "Mad as a cut snake." :runforhills:


----------



## Guest

Frogmammy and I got together yesterday and headed off to the Botanical Garden's herb sale..wowza ...a huge room full of hundreds of pots of herbs..!!!
She's a member, so she shared the awesome discount..!!!

I bought chocolate mint, two kinds of lavender, lion's tail, rosemary, chives, basil, curry, catnip, tarragon and bloodflower.

Frogmammy, being the good friend that she is, gave me several nice planters..so today I'll go buy a few bags of good soil, and plant them in groups..That way, when I move I can take my herb garden with me....oh happy day!


----------



## Echoesechos

I love chocolate mint..... Sounds like a great plan with the containers... My mom is wanting grow more herbs this summer.


----------



## Raeven

Finally... FINALLY!!... got into the garden to start remediation tasks. More to do but progress made. 

It's perfect here tonight... soft, still, 70F, bright blue skies and gentle, golden sunshine. Think I'll go crawl into the hot tub with what's left of my wine and watch the stars as they begin to pop out. The moon doesn't rise till almost 10:00 p.m., so I should see some shooting stars before that event occurs.

Better than a mud bath.


----------



## tambo

Raeven said:


> Finally... FINALLY!!... got into the garden to start remediation tasks. More to do but progress made.
> 
> It's perfect here tonight... soft, still, 70F, bright blue skies and gentle, golden sunshine. Think I'll go crawl into the hot tub with what's left of my wine and watch the stars as they begin to pop out. The moon doesn't rise till almost 10:00 p.m., so I should see some shooting stars before that event occurs.
> 
> Better than a mud bath.


That reminded me of when the exhusband and I would sit on the bank of the Mississippi River at night catfishing. We saw a lot of shooting stars.


----------



## doodlemom

It's only in the low 50's here. The apple trees haven't blossomed yet either, but I found a little variegated fuki popping out

DD found a huge robin's egg on the driveway nowhere near any nests or trees. How did that happen?


----------



## Guest

doodlemom said:


> It's only in the low 50's here. The apple trees haven't blossomed yet either, but I found a little variegated fuki popping out
> 
> DD found a huge robin's egg on the driveway nowhere near any nests or trees. How did that happen?


Likely stolen and then dropped by a marauding squirrel..


----------



## elkhound

Holstein fingernails....the sign of a true homesteader...i might have to swing by lowes for some paint....lol


----------



## SimplerTimez

I did nothing homesteady tonight, unless collapsing after work and grocery shopping counts. But I did do something totally girly and selfish - popped a half-split of homemade wild raspberry wine, lit candles, ran a hot, hot bath with girly smelly stuff, and drank wine in the tub while listening to David Lanz piano. 
Feel mighty fine, but a li'l sleepy, lol!

~ST


----------



## no1cowboy

That reminds me I have to transfer my raspbeery wine from one carboy to another soon.


----------



## SimplerTimez

Boy, if I had a garden, I'd be loving these last two days of rain. Did a LOT of un-homesteady stuff today. Cleared out a lot of stuff. Filled up one of my best friend's pick up with stuff she could use that I won't and had a great time as well. Boxed up more stuff for the trip home.
It was a good day.

~ST


----------



## Raeven

A good, productive day today, the kind I love. 

Got through a few more hours of weeding this morning, did animal chores, pushed over to a friend's home for whom I am watering plants in her absence, decided it was a great day to snap some pics of the area busting out in bloom all over the place, ran a couple of errands, returned home, plinked with the .22 and cleaned it, dragged out the 9mm Sig and practiced with it awhile, too, resurrected my sourdough starter to start baking with it again. A lovely this-'n-that sort of day. I won't clutter up this thread with pics, but I'll post a few on the Woods thread for those who like 'em.


----------



## doodlemom

Jujubees do not grow well in zone 6a. At least mine don't. I've had 3 of them 3 years and they're still the same size. I find myself saying just die already as they're taking up space and the same goes for sweet shoot bambo. They just barely hang on to life and never get more then two feet tall and die back to resprout never making progress.
The early daffs are getting daffy


----------



## Raeven

Beautiful, doodle!!!


----------



## tambo

It's rained so much here I think I am going to have to grow gills to get out of here. I am finding out I suck at making homemade noodles dang it! I've tried twice and they were tough both times. I had the eggs in my incubator start hatching today. I have one baby so far.


----------



## doodlemom

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grandmas-Noodles-II/Detail.aspx


----------



## foxfiredidit

Making plans to convert 2 shacks I have out near the garden into something a bit more productive.

The log structure is an old pony barn I built for the one shetland pony my grand-daughters had. Since they outgrew the pony, it has just accumulated junk, dust and dirt, along with a lot of nasty wasps, spiders, and the raccoons shelter in it on occassion.
I want to ***** the logs, put a floor in there and turn it into a servicable equipment shed. 

The second is a shooting house I built for the garden area. I used to hunt the garden area in the winter since I use winter wheat for a cover crop there, but I quit blind hunting for deer and now mostly just hunt in the open woods and on foot.

I think this would make a great chicken house, and I would really like some sort of game chickens as they seem to be a specie I think could survive better around here. So I am gathering information on how to build a **** proof, snake proof, fox/coyote proof, hawk proof, possum/skunk/bobcat proof, sort of fort knox type structure out of it.

All this of course, AFTER this garden is toast!!


----------



## Raeven

I have no recommendations on chicken breed, Fox, as mine are not game-type birds and I only have experience with more conventional breeds. But I can tell you the best thing I ever did in my hen house was to mix Quik-Crete in with the dirt on the floor, tamp it down well and water it in. NOTHING digs in to my hen house. In fact, I've never lost one to a predator inside the hen house.

You will want to cut a couple of windows into the structure if possible. Cover with chicken wire. Ventilation is so important.

Hope this is helpful information for you.


----------



## doodlemom

1/4 inch galvanized mesh. I like the quick crete for the floor idea. I wasn't talking about galvanized mesh floor.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Thanks, I think thats a great idea for the chicken house. That and some pavers ought to do for a floor in the log building. 

I think game chickens because I recall some we had when I was a kid could fly almost as well as a bird for short distances, and if caught outside at night they would roost high up in the trees. In Tennessee, I had dominique hens and a rooster that all went by the wayside, one by one until there were none. They either couldn't or wouldn't run or fly away from danger. Turn your head for an instant around here and there's a wild varmint in your business. I need about half a dozen more live traps I know.

Thanks DM, I will remember that for sure. I know it has got to be tough.


----------



## Raeven

Well, it goes with the territory, I'm afraid, no matter what breed you choose. Everything loves chicken. Almost as much as bacon. ig:

Your predators are probably different there than here. I never deal with snakes, for example. But I do get weasels and eagles. Raccoons are ubiquitous. You'll lose a lot more to just... chicken-ness, I suspect. All worth it for the fresh eggs!


----------



## tambo

doodlemom said:


> http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Grandmas-Noodles-II/Detail.aspx


Thanks DM I will have to try that recipe.


----------



## SimplerTimez

foxfiredidit said:


> Making plans to convert 2 shacks I have out near the garden into something a bit more productive.
> 
> The log structure is an old pony barn I built for the one shetland pony my grand-daughters had. Since they outgrew the pony, it has just accumulated junk, dust and dirt, along with a lot of nasty wasps, spiders, and the raccoons shelter in it on occassion.
> I want to ***** the logs, put a floor in there and turn it into a servicable equipment shed.
> 
> The second is a shooting house I built for the garden area. I used to hunt the garden area in the winter since I use winter wheat for a cover crop there, but I quit blind hunting for deer and now mostly just hunt in the open woods and on foot.
> 
> I think this would make a great chicken house, and I would really like some sort of game chickens as they seem to be a specie I think could survive better around here. So I am gathering information on how to build a **** proof, snake proof, fox/coyote proof, hawk proof, possum/skunk/bobcat proof, sort of fort knox type structure out of it.
> 
> All this of course, AFTER this garden is toast!!


Beautiful setting, and great ideas.

~ST


----------



## tambo

2 babies so far!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Yesterday was spent fencing, and it went mostly well. Two brace posts moved on the last run, a combination of too long a run of wire with really poor soil to pack/tamp with. My brother started to grouse about it, but I pointed out that every post we pulled to had been set by me and hadn't moved...and I had been warning him since last Winter when I set those posts in two holes of water that they might be trouble. Still I have to figure out what to do about it.

The tomatoes and peppers in the garden are alive, a miracle after two frosts, and the peas I sowed are coming up OK. The melons and canteloupes are not showing up so far, and I may have to replant them. We've got lots of rain today and warm weather, so they should either show or not this week.

The apple trees are blooming and three of the peach trees are loaded. I need to get some insecticidal soap to spray with soon. The pear trees got hit by the frost and cold at the wrong time, and it looks like there may be only 20-30 pears on all ten trees put together. My older brother has one of the same type tree, and his is loaded down to the point that he'll have to cull to keep the limbs from breaking. It's amazing sometimes what a few feet of elevation difference will make, both good and bad. 

The new calves are growing off vey well, and having fun butting heads with the goats. One black baldy heifer has not come in yet, and I worry she lost her calf. She's the friendliest cow in a very friendly little herd, so I hope she is OK.

The hay fields are looking very good, and if we had the right weather we'd make hay next week. It's still too cool, and we're getting frequent rain (pouring down right now). I'll not complain about the rain at all, not after so many dry years in a row.


----------



## elkhound

some of my garlic and a raised bed crambed full of onions and cabbage and volunteer chard.


----------



## Guest

tambo said:


> It's rained so much here I think I am going to have to grow gills to get out of here. I am finding out I suck at making homemade noodles dang it! I've tried twice and they were tough both times. I had the eggs in my incubator start hatching today. I have one baby so far.


Perhaps you might be over-handling the dough? We bread-makers tend to do that with pie crust and noodles ?


----------



## elkhound

how ******** make do...trash to treasure.part of old chimney i tore down from and unusable place i own.frame work up and ready for the insides and insulating.this thing is turned into a hybrid between a rocket stove and a outdoor oven.******* peasant makin do is all.....:teehee::whistlin:


----------



## tambo

I have 8 babies so far!


----------



## lonelytree

I made noodles! Lots of noodles!

Awesome moon!

Truck got new shoes. Needs a wash......


----------



## doodlemom

DD made a garden to surprise me with the plants she chose as a Mother's Day gift in process coming home from work. This is the original what I saw getting home and explained you prepare the bed then put the plants in then mulch. The lawn will just swallow her garden otherwise. She's making a replica of my garden plants that she likes and tucked sunflower seeds that are fancy somewhere in the dirt around the plants so we talked about how sunflowers might wage war against her little garden and we need to find the seeds or move the seedlings. DS #2 and I found a prickly pear cactus she wanted at Agway while we were out together and bought her the marigolds, phlox I refused to buy her(lower price) and snuck it in to surprise her. Then grandma brought DD back from her house family gathering and her eyes lit up. When I dropped her off she said she's excited to work on her garden..Too cute! Should be waist high weeds by August lol.

Looks a lot better than this now. DD's work in progress. The turtle watched over the mint garden for many years.


----------



## viggie

The first seeds went in friday...all the greens and kohlrabi so far.










I got my hands on a scoby so I decided to give kombucha a try. You can see a fresh batch of sourdough going in the background too.










Then got in the first 2 days of work. Haven't had a job where I'm on my feet all day in 15 years, so that'll take some getting used to. But otherwise things are going well and I even survived when they started me during the grand opening and first nice weekend...so it was expected to be our busiest weekend of the year.

Used my day off today to get in the onions and potatoes. I did the same pinks and purples I did last year...I really like them especially the purples.


----------



## Echoesechos

Everyone is getting so busy... I trimmed shrubs and burned the debris. I LOVE to burn... Setup my portable greenhouse and planted some seeds. Planted in the raised beds kale, broc, and cabbage. Spiffed up the garden area some and moved everything back into the shed. Just in time too, got a bit of a shower last night.. Cleaned out the ponds and started the pumps. Hard to imagine what all accumulates in there during the winter.

I keep a running project list so I can mark off projects when finished. Helps keep me focused and on track. I went to mark finished on all the projects I've gotten done and Low and behold none of them were on my list. WTH!!!! So I wrote them down and marked them done.... Stupid I know but I felt better....


----------



## newfieannie

just came in for a mug-up. had some comfort food. baked custard and raspberry sauce. had some raspberry tea with it. i was out to my little shack on sunday and gathered these daffs. i have an acre of those. i'm thinking of digging some of the bulbs to transplant here. i also got my horse shoe off the shed. dad gave it to me when i was 12. even then i was collecting odd stuff. my husband put it on the shed in 73. it wasn't pink with a bow then of course . 

made myself another carrot bed in the retaining wall today. it doesn't look so good but when it gets going it will keep me in carrots for the summer. at least i am growing food in the city. everything is starting to green up now in the perennial and rock gardens.brought back more rocks to put around the hydrangea. my love and i collected these over 40 years. wont be long and everything will take off. having wonderful weather this week. thanks to Fox and his excellent instructions i am able to post multiples now. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Arctium+lappa

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Alliaria+petiolata

 AKA perennial lettuce.
 Tomatoes in catnip:gaptooth:
 Can't really tell it's a tomato catnip fennel bed...See what woodchucks make me do.


----------



## newfieannie

okay i was going to say that doesn't look like any lettuce i've had but i see it is perennial. never heard of it. i must see if i can get some around here. the lettuce i put in pots are only just starting to sprout. you are far ahead of me. ~Georgia


----------



## doodlemom

newfieannie said:


> okay i was going to say that doesn't look like any lettuce i've had but i see it is perennial. never heard of it. i must see if i can get some around here. the lettuce i put in pots are only just starting to sprout. you are far ahead of me. ~Georgia


Oops sorry. I was joking as I use it as lettuce in salads. It's a Campanula bellflower. I planted a bunch of different varieties. That one is 2 years old, but the pic was from today.
http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Campanula+fenestrellata
Type campanula in the search bar and you get the edibility ratings.


----------



## Echoesechos

Well I should have read a bit further before I asked my question about the lettuce... LOL


----------



## doodlemom

Echoesechos said:


> Well I should have read a bit further before I asked my question about the lettuce... LOL


Campanulas are not a small clan. Thereâs some 500 of them in the genus. Some are eaten for their roots, leaves or flowers. The rampion, or Campanula rapunculus was widly grown in Europe for its radish-like roots and leaves. In fact, ârapunculusâ is Dead Latin for âlittle turnipâ and was the Brothers Grimmâs inspiration for the fable name Repunzel. The Clustered Bellflower, Campanula glomerata, has bluish flowers that are eaten raw. They are sweet in flavor as are their leaves. Usually used in salads. Campanula punctata flowers and leaves are cooked like a potherb. Campanula rapunculoides, Rover Bellflower, roots and leaves are eaten (remember, in Dead Latin -oides means looks like or resembles. So the C. rapunculoides looks like the C. rapunculus.) In parts of Greece the Campanula versicolor, Variously Colored Bellflower, are eaten and cooked like a vegetable. The leaves are used in salads and taste similar to peas. The flowers are also very good.
http://www.eattheweeds.com/edible-flowers-part-fourteen/


----------



## doodlemom

Muscari Neglectum: They don't call them neglectum for nothing lol.

http://www.pfaf.org/user/Plant.aspx?LatinName=Muscari+neglectum


----------

